# LeMonzaco Pics



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can find pics of Jason Boye’s HO scale LeMonzaco? Thanks Guys!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have an email address for Jason that I think is current, PM me for it if you want it.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> I have an email address for Jason that I think is current, PM me for it if you want it.


Thanks for the pic! Please do send me the email. Much thanks!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I never get tired of looking at his work.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

It's the only pic I ever see of his track, But that one pic say's it all. It is still one of the best HO track pic's that I've ever seen.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

This link has some pics.

http://www.auslot.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2707

This one too...

http://blog.h0slot.ch/2008/11/08/le-monzaco/

Here are a couple of overall pics of Katz-Spa-Ring before it was "fixed". This page also contains a pic of our friend Bob Beers.

http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/frayteam07.html


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

*Translated*

Blog link translated from german

Translated from german


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*A couple of shots of LeMonzaco*

Here's what I have.

-Paul


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys for all the pics! I sure appreciate it! Happy Holidays!


----------

